# Ball Bearing



## AmpleNM (Dec 14, 2011)

Sorry i couldn't manage the size of picture
*i.imgur.com/9aX3hl.jpg
*i.imgur.com/qPCJ8l.jpg
As you can can see in the first image, upper part has melted...Where can i buy this(BALL BEARING) in INDIA??


----------

